
One-time treatment generates new neurons, eliminates Parkinson's disease in mice - stubish
https://www.sciencedaily.com/releases/2020/06/200625102540.htm
======
Google234
It should be noted that many treatments for these types of diseases in mice
models have sadly not translated to humans. Actually I can’t recall any that
have...

------
noahmbarr
A close family member died of Parkinson’s. It’s an awful way to go, especially
if you get it young. Godspeed.

